
The Banker Who Gambled Everything and Brought EVE's Greatest Empire to Its Knees - danso
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/04/21/eve-online-world-war-bee-mittani/
======
Zekio
Damn, this makes me miss playing eve.

